# The Cost of Our Silence.... ?



## AJ Castellitto (Aug 10, 2015)

A blog piece I wrote with a great link! Just got a further confirm Pope coming even closer to embracing SSM.... Seems like end times or at least the beginning ..... 

http://www.westernjournalism.com/are-american-christians-throwing-in-the-towel/


----------



## AJ Castellitto (Aug 10, 2015)

(CNN)Hinting that changes could be coming to the Catholic Church, Pope Francis asked a large crowd to pray for God to make miracles out of ideas that some believers might consider "impure" or even "threatening." http://www.cnn.com/2015/07/06/world/pope-ecuador-scandalous/index.html


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not sure that that should necessarily be read in light of same sex unions? It's scandalous enough, from a fundamentalist Catholic point of view, if he has in mind wanting to allow for divorce and remarriage . . . 

Maybe he does mean that: I don't follow the pope at all closely. But it seems reasonable that the media is going to have a vested interest in making it seem like he means more, even if he doesn't.


----------

